# DFWAPC February meeting (2007)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, February 17, starting at 1:00 PM.

We will set-up not one but TWO complete pressurized CO2 systems!

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!
DFW Aquatic Plant Club - Monthly Meetings

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If I wanna go I need to be a member right? Can I pay the membership at the meeting? PLease LMK as I would really like to see the co2 setup.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

You can go to the meeting and become a member there.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool well I hope I can make it then. Thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Anyone is welcome, it's after a few meetings that we sorta expect you to become a member.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to shut down one of my cherry shrimp tanks to make room for an Albino Cory nursery (I have about 100 eggs due to hatch on Saturday). 

Does anyone attending tomorrows meeting want any cherry shrimp?

If so, pm me or respond here and let me know how many you would like. Some of these have reverted to the wild form and have very interesting patterns of green and gray coloration. Otherwise most of these will go in my big community tank to fend for themselves (tetra and cory food!!).

Also I have a clown loach that needs a new home. His companion died and he needs new friends. Let me know if anyones wants him/her.

Mike


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Ohh! Me! Me! (Shrimp, not loach.)

Cheryl


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

/delurk

Hi, I just found this forum through DFWAPC and I'm contemplating joining. I have a 7week old lightly planted 29G with some crypts, vals, and cabomba, and some finnicky java moss. 36w T5 CF for lighting, eco complete substrate, aquaclear 200 filter, fluorish excel for carbon as I get pH swings using DIY CO2. 8 Harlequin Rasboras and 6 green cory's live in my tank. 

I'll most likely be adding in new plants and shuffling it around a bit as I now know I can grow plants successfully... This is my first tank and I'm VERY much enjoying the hobby and my addiction is evident as I'm piecing together parts to do a high light heavy planted 10G.  

/ end introduction

I see I missed the DFWAPC meeting by a few days... I was wondering if you still have any of the cherry shrimp for offer? I'm in Arlington as well (I-20 and Little). Let me know!

I'll most likely be joining DFWAPC to learn from you more experienced aquarists!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome!

You have made good choices for the plants you have in your 29 gallon. These low-light plants should do well. Other choices include Anubias and Java fern. 

If CrownMan doesn't answer here soon, PM him.

Cheryl


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome Longhornxtreme,

I still have some shrimp I can part with. They should be fine with the fish you have. PM me your phone number and I will call you. I live 1 block off of Little Road near Lake Arlington Baptist Church.

Mike


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! PM Sent.


----------



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

Does your clown loach still need a good home?

I have a 150G Loach tank, with about 20 loaches, most around 7-8" each.

Im in Plano.


----------

